# Question: Adhesive only to attache sole plate?



## vistav (Feb 6, 2008)

I am adding a non load bearing partition wall to my house (actually two separate new walls).  It will have a passage door opening in it.  I have finished polished concrete floors, and will be attaching the partition to existing framing and an existing drop down glue lam header on the top.  The new walls basically insert on to a nice framed opening.

But here is the question:  I would prefer to not go down the path of shooting or drilling to attach my sole plate for the new partition on the chance it might introduce a crack to the 5 plus year curing concrete.   Is a heavy duty construction adhesive enough to hold the sole plate in place for this type of application?  I think it certainly is, but have no experience to back this up.


----------



## triple D (Feb 8, 2008)

I wouldn't worry so much about a couple of small holes in the floor for a few anchors. They would easily patch if you wanted to remove partition. What you might consider is, beams tend to settle and sag, thus putting a tremendous amount of weight on slab in an unsupported place, possibly causing it to crack. I might think about building the wall about three-eighths short, and hang it from the beam, then drill and place a few anchors in the bottom. Then place a flexible caulk under both sides of wall. This will leave room for future settle or sag. Good luck!


----------



## guyod (Feb 8, 2008)

if it would make you sleep better at night i would say yes but only on walls with out doors though. Use tapcons and you will only have a 3/16 hole one inch deep. if your floors crack because of that you have bigger issues


----------



## vistav (Feb 8, 2008)

triple D said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about a couple of small holes in the floor for a few anchors. They would easily patch if you wanted to remove partition. What you might consider is, beams tend to settle and sag, thus putting a tremendous amount of weight on slab in an unsupported place, possibly causing it to crack. I might think about building the wall about three-eighths short, and hang it from the beam, then drill and place a few anchors in the bottom. Then place a flexible caulk under both sides of wall. This will leave room for future settle or sag. Good luck!



Thanks for the reply.  I am not too concerned with the beams sagging, causing a crack in that location because that is where existing walls run the width of the house, it has been 5 years since construction, etc:  although your idea does not sound like a bad one.

I am not worried about the holes per se, more concerned that inserting anchors might crack the floor when I install them.  The more I think about this, the less concerned I am I guess.


----------



## guyod (Feb 8, 2008)

In case you dont know what tapcons are they are concrete screws that do not need an anchor so you have a much smaller hole and only need to drill in one inch. They have over a 1000lb shear weight load.


----------



## vistav (Feb 13, 2008)

guyod said:


> In case you dont know what tapcons are they are concrete screws that do not need an anchor so you have a much smaller hole and only need to drill in one inch. They have over a 1000lb shear weight load.



Thanks, I am familiar with bluescrews, and will be using them (hex head) with a little adhesive as well.  Since I only need to drill a few holes, I am hoping this is a relatively easy task.


----------

